# 2001 sentra 1.8 BAD IDLE



## 1955effie (Feb 11, 2010)

I had a Nissan master tech from my local dealship fix the other problem with the heating issue and it is giving me all kinds of heat . Whats going on now is it's idling rough and sputters on take off . It goes down the road good and has only stalled once .On my test run of about 6 miles . The service engine soon light is flashing and sometimes stay on for awhile then starts to flash . I'm going to give him a call next wk because he's on vacation this wk any thoughts as to what this might be because it was running perfect before .


----------

